# skip from chapter to chapter in a book



## WRubin (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyway to do that?  Thanks


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I was able to do this in the K3 User's Guide by pressing the right or left arrow on the 5way controller, but it does not work in the book I am currently reading.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

_*If*_ the book has been formatted with the necessary mark-up to indicate where the chapters are, then you can use the 5-way to skip to the next (right) or previous (left) chapter. You can tell if it will work by looking at the progress bar at the bottom of the screen. If there are little marks spaced out along the bar, they indicate where the chapter breaks are and you then know that you can skip through them with the controller. I haven't kept track, but I suspect only about half the books I've downloaded have been formatted this way.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I started to answer this but my response was not making sense.  Thanks NogDog.  

edited to add:  Another trick I use is in books with a linked table of contents I use the menu/go to/table of contents then scroll down to the chapter I want.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love this feature and wish more books had it...


----------

